# CF Thread Got Me Thinking...



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Purely hypothetical question. If all the legal issues were switched around, where pot and alcohol were concerned, how would you deal with it? 

Abstain from alcohol on legal principles and switch to pot as your choice of feel good substance?

Smoke the rope and drink bootleg or home-brew hooch anyway?

No reefer, just the devil's brew?

Quit it all? Or, no change because you don't do either now?

Smoke has all kinds of evil chemicals that many people stay away from, but there are other ways to get your THC if you want it. So, that kind of levels the playing field, in that respect.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Legality has an effect on stigma and acceptance. 
I tried pot as a kid. I prefer beer. Beer is safer in my opinion....minus the beer belly of course.

To answer your Q if beer was illegal and pot was not I would do nether then. I can live without beer.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I would probably upgrade to a larger still.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

No change...neither.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

The question made me think of The 6th Day with Schwarzenegger. When they were in the garage sneaking a contraband cigar. There are so many people from the older demographic who don't have a problem with pot that it made me wonder, that's all. 

It's been years since I smoked pot. It was easy to stop. It scared the beejeezus out of me thinking that I wouldn't be able to respond correctly if my kid got hurt or something, while I was high. Even simply not being tuned in to what he was doing the way parents are. I hardly drink much now. We had a bottle of wine on New Years. My son had spiced rum, but that stuff was too strong. The way memory works, it's fun remembering some stuff and cutting up about it nowadays, but a switch around wouldn't affect me either.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZN_8M4OpMo


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Not a fan of pot or any other drugs.
I like beer, but not enough to chase it down to drink it if it was illegal.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Long time ago,,Back in the day,,legality never entered my mind......
Don't miss either,,,, not one little bit!!!!!!!!

Why?? for either????

When Ice Cream is plentiful!!!!!!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I can read peoples minds when I'm high....LOL

Pot is safer then beer, and your too parinoid to drive...lol


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

~pass the doritoes~


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Did you ever look at the stars and, like, suddenly realize ...


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Fowler said:


> ~pass the doritoes~


Your kitchen's stocked. Quit holding out Bogart!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Try it on a hammock!! Its awesome!! But so are other activities


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh... My bad...I think it went out....lol


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Hehehehehehe!


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvGJvzwKqg0[/ame]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Cheetos and doritoes are my friends.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Who's got a clip? Ouch!


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Lets just get the "Vape" out!


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Hang on to your chair*:spinsmiley:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Use the bowl....lmao!!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Ohh Woww man...


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Hehehehehehehehe!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

The foreign kid is eating stuff off the floor.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Who's gonna make a run to taco bell?


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Go Green!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Dude your high!!


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

uzzled: I'll stick to liquor. It's quicker!


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Man, I think I burned a hole in yer ':spinsmiley:seat?


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

With Dope,there's hope?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

the creator(YHWH/god) of the universe made it.....could it be that bad for you.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Well, he made arsenic too  and cholera.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Man "we're busted"!


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFRbZJXjWIA[/ame]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

vicker said:


> Well, he made arsenic too  and cholera.



cliffs too....roflmao....but attached by anchor line...lol

*Genesis 1:29*

New King James Version (NKJV)

29 And God said, âSee, I have given you every herb _that_ yields seed which _is_ on the face of all the earth, and every tree whose fruit yields seed; to you it shall be for food.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

elkhound said:


> the creator(YHWH/god) of the universe made it.....could it be that bad for you.


Yeah, Doritos rock!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Oh man! Sometimes I just get too serious, you know? Like, man, my brain just goes WHOOSH! and everything seems so clear, and then, WOOSH! I just want chili cheese fries.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

View attachment 20653


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3YtvuZ2-I0[/ame]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

My sister used to have a needlepoint of that verse in her house elk. She didn't partake. Every time I went there I giggled like vicker.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

vicker said:


> Oh man! Sometimes I just get too serious, you know? Like, man, my brain just goes WHOOSH! and everything seems so clear, and then, WOOSH! I just want chili cheese fries.



here have a sip..you look thirsty...lol...just teasing ya vicker


*Proverbs 31:6*

New King James Version (NKJV)

6 Give strong drink to him who is perishing,
And wine to those who are bitter of heart.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

They tell me it grows wild all over up in KY. But, it probably should be used for textiles and paper. Just a weed, really.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Legalize pot but tax it as booze is. However legalized pot use would have to be more tightly restricted than alcohol use because second hand pot can get a non pot smoker nearby intoxicated while second hand booze usually only gets a non drunk nearby :yuck: grossed out at the drunk vomit in front of them or on their shoes and clothing.

As far as pot smoking on a job, fire the potheads same as you do drunks caught drinking on the job until they go through addiction rehab and you have to rehire them and wait for their final relapse hoping they don't kill anyone in the process.

During my time supervising staff I canned about equal amounts of drunks and potheads for intoxication fueled stupidity that put others in the workplace at risk even though I always made it clear to the staff that I didn't care what they did at home as long as they showed up on my production floor sober.

I also warned the staff considered for wiz quiz assignments that wiz quiz was a customer requirement not ours and if they felt they couldn't pass a pop quiz wiz quiz to let me know privately and I would put them in a holding pattern if I could to give them time to "study" for the wiz quiz and it was up to them to ensure they continued to pass the customers urinalysis tests because if they failed we had to can them because that was what was in our contracts.

I had some neighbors in our apartment complex who were pot smokers but knew I only drank booze because I wiz quizzed and they would give me warning to leave the area as they smoked their dope and later we would get together to drink.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

I've worked plenty, with guys on the job who were high. Got no use for them. Any fool that's going to climb up on a scaffold 30' or more in the air and forget what they're about is gonna get someone killed. My foreman usually culled 'em pretty quick.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I went to the drive thru and got hit in the face with the smell of skunk and asked if they hit a skunk. Everybody was laughing because they knew it was the smell of the modern weed that's going around and then the side comments I look like I should know what weed smells like from the long hippy hair and a huge butterfly barrette lol.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

* I was a laborer/ then bricklayer for many years, and on some of the jobs( dangerous set- ups- bird perches) You would have to be high, just to go up there and do the job* Boss said :" let em find someone that don't drink/smoke to do this kind of work. Our " finished product" was top of the line. Worked with best-just the nature of those kinds of trades? ymmv


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

what really makes me mad is my best friend is dying a long slow miserable death and none of the dozen doctors he sees will even talk to him about medical smoke....they hardly will give him even a pain killer.....its not fair...he suffers daily.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

sustainabilly said:


> Purely hypothetical question. If all the legal issues were switched around, where pot and alcohol were concerned, how would you deal with it?


It would not effect me personally, but as a bartender, I'd have to switch to simply serving food.



> Abstain from alcohol on legal principles and switch to pot as your choice of feel good substance?


As a non practicing alcoholic, and deathly allergic to the THC in MJ....there would not be a struggle for me to give up either!



> Smoke the rope and drink bootleg or home-brew hooch anyway?
> 
> No reefer, just the devil's brew?
> 
> Quit it all? Or, no change because you don't do either now?


Given my choice? I'd rather smoke than drink.
I can grow my own tree, therefore controlling the purity (chemicals, etc)



> Smoke has all kinds of evil chemicals that many people stay away from, but there are other ways to get your THC if you want it. So, that kind of levels the playing field, in that respect.


THC sends me straight into anaphylaxic shock.
Swell up like a balloon, air passage closes, the end.
Found out the hard way when I was 22.
Used to smoke all the time, and then one day WHAMO....no more tree for me.

I don't mind if folks drink, and you know what? I don't mind if they drink in excess, in the privacy of their own home. 
Just don't go out in public ripped to the pits, or worse, operate a motor vehicle. 
Ditto on weed.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

It is silly for one to think they can work better high. Pot is a euphoric, it only seems like you're doing good work  you can no more work better high in pot than you can work better high on anything else. I have worked high enough, and worked with enough people that were high to know the facts of that fallacy. I have seen it with my own eyes in every kind of situation you can imagine. Important tools forgotten at the shop, key components left out of mixtures, life saving safety steps skipped, the plug left out of the boat, the power not turned off, safety lock not in place, didn't check the oil, I thought you got it etc, etc. I've worked construction, saw milling, explosives and more. If I knew you were smoking pot you'd be gone quicker than I could spit a stink bug out of my mouth. Same with alcohol or any other drug. I had a young fellow I liked bring a load of logs in one sunny July day. He had pupils like .44 bores. I went straight to the mill mngr and then to the driver's boss. I never saw him again. I really liked the fellow, but he was hauling a semi trailer load of logs on two lane mountain roads with other people. If you want to kill yourself, do it alone and on your own time. 
Cough cough.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]Zed3T-mqZ6U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2014)

I don't know how the conversation went from the OP to " getting high at work". I've worked around people who hadn't got any sleep the night before because they were up all night with the baby too. now, that's a really dangerous scenario. Shouldn't babies be outlawed?

Anyway,


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Only from midnight to 5 AM, zong. Maybe just a moratoreum?


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

elkhound said:


> the creator(YHWH/god) of the universe made it.....could it be that bad for you.


 Yeah...Let's bring your imaginary friend in the sky into the discussion. That'll help. 
I spent years with the reefer, but find whiskey more satisfying, cocaine disturbing, meth problematic, pills too expensive, "X" falling in quality, and Moly too heavenly to be reasoned and dealt with. Good luck with your cult.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I have things to do and places to go, and jail cells are bleak and depressing places. 

Pot is like alcohol: it has its place in the scheme of things. But, I have things to do and no time for jail: I do not use pot. If they make alcohol illegal I will stop using it, for the same reason, and likely use pot instead.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2014)

I find a huge difference between the high of pot and that of alcohol. First, let me say, that I've had experiences with most drugs, over the past 45 years now. My doorways to perception have been opened so many times they done fell off the hinges. Thus the expression, "Wide Open" I certainly don't need pot to expand my horizons any more. There is a great deal of body relaxation to the physical part, but I don't care for the mental aspect any more. Thus I've completely turned my back of pot, along with any other psychedelic sort of experience. But, I did spend decades experimenting. 

On the other hand, alcohol works just right for me. I get a good "social" sort of mind buzz, I feel like talking and all that. And, the body part works pretty good for me, a little wiggly, but fully capable. But then again, I've experimented with that for decades too. As to working under the influence, I don't work while drinking, high on anything, having sex, or eating. 

As to legality. I'll drink if I feel like it. I've worked my body hard, raised my kids, paid my taxes, voted, and pulled jury duty. I have satisfied my obligations to family and country. If I want to drink, I'll make me some beer or wine and drink it. Anybody don't like it, well, you know what they can do.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Mr. Vicker,
I did not state that we were "stoned out of our minds"- just that you had to be high to make a living in such a manner ( a metaphor ). We were never falling over ourselves,drunk ( never smoked/drank , before/during worktime). And our work was highly commendable. (award winning). If you have unsafe/poor work habits , or you can't walk across the jobsite without falling on your face,or screwing something up. You never made it up on the scaffold*. I have worked with all kinds too. Non-skilled ,unsafe ,stumblebums-need not apply. We were doing Fancy brick/ stonework, where creativity is a plus. We never had any bad accidents/injuries , a rather artistic bunch we were. Sorry if I came across as some kind of "drug addict".


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I wouldn't change a thing. I'd continue to smoke pot and stay away from the booze.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

vicker said:


> I would probably upgrade to a larger still.


And i'd be trying to buy your older still, and pick your brain!! LOL


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

It just got real....Dude!!...LOL


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Wake N Bake !


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Dude, where's my car..... :help:


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

doingitmyself said:


> Dude, where's my car..... :help:


You're sitting in it. Roll down the window. License, registration?


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

elkhound said:


> what really makes me mad is my best friend is dying a long slow miserable death and none of the dozen doctors he sees will even talk to him about medical smoke....they hardly will give him even a pain killer.....its not fair...he suffers daily.


My best friend and fishing partner has been fighting Leukemia for 20 years and is 6 years into Parkensens and the tow are eating him alive,lots of pain, he was nearly to the point of ending himself last summer. He told me he started smoking the herb and swears it has changed his life. 

This man i one of the most brilliant i have ever known and not given to silly BS of any kind. He is highly accomplished in life and will leave quite a legacy when he moves on. His doctor told him it won't hurt if he is responsible with it, and he is. He believes it makes a huge difference in his life. Just saying.....


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Wouldn't matter to me either way


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

I wasn't even going to comment on this thread, but seeing as how Vicker put in his two cents worth, and I know exactly where he is coming from, I will say this about the reality of it, with as much tact as I can muster. 


When a person has no control over his destiny or fate (death) and his experiences are such that he will again be called upon to re-enter the abyss, it is only natural to seek some way to disconnect from his dilemma, albeit temporary. That's okay as long as you are mentally and physically prepared to be present and accounted for, otherwise go AWOL or become a rear area MF. Whatever, just stay away from me. This is consensus among us all. If you get me killed, I won't be able to enjoy the down-time next time and I will be very upset with you my brother. (the soldier in me)


If you want to cut timber, skid it to the landing, buck it, load it, and haul it over the roadways to the yard, then don't be late for work. We'll leave without you. Don't try to avoid me, or avoiding to look at me in the eyes, and be able to make sensible and to the point conversation about what is going on. And if that 110 ft. river barge is taking on water, and you're called upon to go down into that narrow flooded compartment with all the cross braces with only a flashlight, a knife, and hammer to drive cedar shingles into the split in the hull, please have your feces properly arranged. You way too big for me to be pulling yo big butt up the ladder. (the logger in me)


Otherwise, I too have paid my dues and I don't give a rat's patoot about the law, or the government's concern about what I do. Other than some creeping insidious side effect I don't yet know about, I am as okay as can be expected for my age. I rather enjoy myself these days in fact, without all those constraints (adult responsibility) a normal human being has, which might preclude doing exactly as you wish anytime you wish.


Life is a highway, take the scenic route. 


But, I can also say in regard to loneliness and the use of contraband or alcohol. There is no more lonely sound in the world than the sound of that iron door slamming shut behind you, and you can't think of a single person that you want to call.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Twp.Tom said:


> Mr. Vicker,
> I did not state that we were "stoned out of our minds"- just that you had to be high to make a living in such a manner ( a metaphor ). We were never falling over ourselves,drunk ( never smoked/drank , before/during worktime). And our work was highly commendable. (award winning). If you have unsafe/poor work habits , or you can't walk across the jobsite without falling on your face,or screwing something up. You never made it up on the scaffold*. I have worked with all kinds too. Non-skilled ,unsafe ,stumblebums-need not apply. We were doing Fancy brick/ stonework, where creativity is a plus. We never had any bad accidents/injuries , a rather artistic bunch we were. Sorry if I came across as some kind of "drug addict".


Bud, you didn't come across that way at all. Your post only reminded me of the experiences I have had working high, or around others who were high. I have heard so many people say that they work better, or do better work when they are high, and I just haven't seen that be true, though I have felt it. lol


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I am sorry Vicker, I was pretty jaked when I posted. You are right, most people can't even read a rule straight, let along stoned. And I saw a lot of the same as you. If some one can't function,they should not be there. I don't wanna die either.*


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Tom that is sooo true, lots of people can't read a tape let alone build, fix, plumb, wire, some can't even paint a room without turning it into a disaster area!!!!

In a past life i was around the trades as a Cabinet Maker. I know sometimes you got to be brain dead and brawny to get it done. But i have seen some unbelievably shoddy 'craftsmanship" on job sites. If a guy can do the job as the specs. call for, that's all i care about. 

I don't smoke, and don't really care if someone else does, as long as i don't have to fix, replace, rebuild, or otherwise clean up the mess of someone else that does. Honestly, i hate to fix other BS shoddy work from anybody for any reason, UNLESS I'm getting paid FUBAR scale!!!! Then I'll fix anything, anywhere, for any reason!!!! LOLOLOL


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

I'm a rural west coaster and now reside in Washington state.
My closest friend is a health care provider with prescription priveledges.

Let me toss out more Bible sayings:

All things are permissible, not all things are good for you.

All things in moderation.


Doritos are loaded with psychotropic neurotoxic chemicals. That's the substance you should abstain from partaking.


Oh yeah, I'm too young to've ever been a hippy.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Laura, That answers one part of the questions. How do you feel re: the rest? The thing that interested me was how people would react to a total reversal. So far, the range of answers are fairly typical of what I thought I'd see. That applies to the answers --only-- not the posters. People will surprise you and respond in ways you don't expect. That's endlessly interesting to me.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

sustainabilly said:


> Purely hypothetical question. If all the legal issues were switched around, where pot and alcohol were concerned, how would you deal with it?
> 
> Abstain from alcohol on legal principles and switch to pot as your choice of feel good substance? *Yes*
> 
> ...


Very interesting questions!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

It wouldn't matter to me.
I no longer use either.

Don't mess with my coffee though.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Since mj's never been a felony in my adulthood, it's always been part of the cultural fabric. Kids smoked pot on the school bus when I was in high school. My kid asks her classmates if they brought their pet skunk to school. Every time in the park, even when I'm in a business suit, people from 12 to 70 hit me up for dope. I ask my friends, WHAT, do I look like a pothead? No, it's everybody.

Many of my old pre-prohibition herbal recipes call for cannabis sativa, some the male flowers. Herbs and fementations are for healing and are to be used. Not all can be abused. I've watched people try to abuse some of the other strong (legal) herbs. They don't repeat their mistakes.

My only right or wrong judgments are whats around my kids, and people's behavioral choices. Not substances. Pot and magic mushrooms grow everywhere around here, alcohol and tobacco are readily available to anyone. So are opiates, meth and a whole slew of nasty choices.


----------



## GrammaBarb (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi Folks,

Well, Prohibition in the 1920's/30's proved it won't work, so if we reversed the law, I believe the effect would be the same.

I used to (in my youth) smoke a lot of pot, and acid was my drug-of-choice. As a young adult (40), a couple of heart attacks put a stop to drugs, period. Pot always made my heart race a bit, and now it could kill me, especially considering the super-pot they have now. Do I think it should be illegal? No, of course not. I'm a Libertarian......it's not the business of the gummint to regulate my life.

Booze: I like beer, I love Tawny Port wine, and when it is available, a sip of 'shine is just divine! Should it be illegal? No way. 

Perhaps the best thing to do would be to let kids see their parents good and loaded or falling-down drunk. I mean, nasty, falling-down, barf-on-your-shoes drunk. That might have an effect on kids and getting loaded?

Changing the legalities....well, I don't pay much attention to the Fed, and the State seems to have actually important things to do, so I just don't worry about it. Leave me and mine alone, I'll do the same for you, and the World will be a better place.

Barb


----------



## biggkidd (Aug 16, 2012)

Well carp! 

I was planning to stay out of this one BUT

So here's my story. I smoked since I was about 16-17 until 1/1/2005. At which point I quit cold. Thinking it would be better for my family and I. Boy was I WRONG! April 14 05 I had a Major MS episode. Didn't even know I had MS until then. My neurologist told me that the pot had been keeping this from happening. They could tell from the scaring that I have had MS since I was 14-15 years old. Since then I hardly smoke because I can't afford it. I was out of commission for the better part of a year. Had to learn to walk, talk and write all over again. See up until then I had my little company building swimming pools since I was 19. Back then I had 8 people working for me and making decent money. But after that and still now my body wont let me do that kind of work. Another thing a different neurologist told me later was if they could write a scrip for it here they would but unfortunately thats not an option. 
It does help with the pain quite a bit but since I can no longer afford it the only time I have any is when its a gift.

So yes in answer to the question would I smoke. Far as drinking goes I can take it or leave it.

Larry


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Man...that's a rough way to find out. Sorry to hear that bigkid. It sounds like your drive has helped you to come back a long way, though. You should be proud of that. I've heard that cost is an issue. I have no idea what it costs to buy it now. My buying days are long gone.


----------



## biggkidd (Aug 16, 2012)

I have no idea what it costs to buy it now.

I've paid less for cars than a 1/4 oz goes for now. Last year I heard 125-150$

My buying days are long gone.
Me too

Larry


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2014)

The really, really good stuff goes for 100 a quarter ounce around UNC. ( I know a lot of young people, some young as 45 or so, that get it.)


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

As if I needed any help...now I know I'm old. In 77 you could buy a half pound of Mexican for that. Panama Red went for 150 a quarter pound.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I use to smoke a lot of pot in my younger years. My sister turned me on to it in the 9th grade so I wouldn't rat her out. I liked it best deer hunting because I could sit rock still. Don't preach to me about the dangers of this because it's over and done with so there is no need. I enjoyed working in the garden and fishing while high. I liked it. It was my drug of choice and never tried anything harder. Me personally it was like I had ADD and when I smoked it made my mind settle down and I could really focus on what I was doing like being in a zone. Right or wrong that was my experience. I don't do it any more because I can't afford to lose my job and now days I would be scared it would be laced with anything and everything. I always said when I retire I will smoke it again but I don't think I will.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

personally never bothered with either but I will have a dram or so. have seen it help scitz people, have a friend that if she does not smoke, is very unpredictable, works better than her meds. also helped my DD after she started recovering from a sever concussion last year, till they got her meds right, wasa heckuva ride!! so pot can do good, but best to grow your own!!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm sitting in an exam room with my father. I am reminded that my mother worked for a fine family doctor in the 1970s. He later went in to be a really admired ER Dr., but at the time he had a little office where he saw patients from all walks. He used to sew me up 

Sometimes my mother would do paperwork on the weekends, and a time or two I went with her. Of course, being about twelve, I would snoop all around the building and examine all of the medical equipment. In one exam room, in the drawer of the exam table, I found a rolled up baggy filled with what I later learned was the demon weed. 
He was an excellent MD. He was probably way ahead of his time.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I just read if you get legal pot you have to give up your 2nd amendment rights. Does anyone know if this is correct?


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

tambo said:


> I just read if you get legal pot you have to give up your 2nd amendment rights. Does anyone know if this is correct?


I will ask someone who has or who issues the Washington Green Card. Perhaps talk to COP if I find time. He's finding his way through the mj issues. I've heard the rumors. I researched the Green Card several years ago as how applied to state law. Legal is legal, I never saw 2A issues, which is a fed thing.

Friend had to take a 3 day class on medical mj. She said there are many medicinal properties beyond THC. While she can and does write scrips, she would lose her medical license if she were to partake in any form, even medically legal with a scrip from her health care provider.


----------



## qtkitty (Apr 17, 2005)

I don't drink or smoke (pot or tobaco), so legal or not I would stay the same.

I do believe that pot should be legalized and taxed heavily and age regulated like alcohol and tobaco are. This way the government is being paid to regulate it instead of trying to eradicate an illegal plant that they can't stop. There are people abusing alcohol and causing wrecks and fighting, but I have yet to hear news reports where pot was deleted to those. And if a person was going to abuse marijuana the consequences to their well being are no worse than abusing alcohol. And it doesn't have to be smoked so second hand doesn't have to be an issue. Not only this, but legalizing pot would make I easier for people who have real medical issues contain it. The jokers that are going to see drs those states that allow medical marijuana for a splinter to score some pot would be stopped, so that the medical marijuana could be for those who need a specific balance of chemicals.

Then again I think beer or in Germany they have kinder beer should be allowed for a younger age range, so that kids have been exposed to alcohol before hormones are kicking in and going crazy and they get into a spiral of binge drinking and what not. I am around a group of younger people (20s) at times and alcohol or going to bars etc to get plastered is a topic of conversation more so than any other!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

This is what I read.The question ask if you are an unlawful user..... If you had a MMJ Card wouldn't it make you a lawful user? There is no way I would give up my 2nd amendment rights for anything.

wonder if the people in colorado,washington state,the other states that have medical marijuana ever thought about this line on the form they fill out when purchasing a new firearm??

"4473 Item c. Are you an unlawful user of, or addicted to, marijuana or any depressant, stimulant, narcotic drug, or any other controlled substance?
yes or no."

federal law trumps state law.. something to ponder..


To obtain an MMJ card in Az. one must sign away their 2nd Amendment rights.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

tambo said:


> This is what I read.The question ask if you are an unlawful user..... If you had a MMJ Card wouldn't it make you a lawful user? There is no way I would give up my 2nd amendment rights for anything.
> 
> wonder if the people in colorado,washington state,the other states that have medical marijuana ever thought about this line on the form they fill out when purchasing a new firearm??
> 
> ...



From what I read, it's a bit if a sticky dilemma. Now that pot is legal in CO and there aren't any written records of who is buying how much, how is a determination made of "addiction"? It is assumed that a mmj cardholder is addicted but that has been challenged in a couple of cases in which the USSC refused to year the cases and the plaintiffs got to keep their guns. It's definitely worth following.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Mj is not an addictive substance. It seems that law applies to almost everything the doctors prescribe.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

now wait a sec, alcohol would fit the bill as well as a both depressant and stimulant. a fairly uncontrolled one that is known to cause problems with its use and abuse


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Since we're on the subject already, this article...

http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/reading-between-the-headlines/201205/is-marijuana-addictive

pretty much substantiates what I thought about marijuana addiction. Psychologically addictive. Issue is obviously a contentious one. What I didn't know, and got from the article, is how many states and individual cities have/are allowing medical use or decriminalizing it. Prediction: the feds will change their minds soon.


----------

